# Post sets



## Traper109 (Feb 11, 2008)

If any one could would you explain a post set to me?I would like to try that for coyote but am not sure how to start.Pics would be great.I would like to try to set one before season goes out so the faster the better.If any one could it would be greatly apprictated.Thanks.Traper109.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

here hope this helps


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

hey trapper check your private messages


----------

